# Need Ideas for a 'Rock Climbing' Birthday Cake



## BILLVACK (Sep 29, 2008)

My son is have a 'Rock Climbing Birthday Party' at a local establishment next week.  Everything is set, except that now he has asked for a birthday cake that is a rock climber, or similar.  I have googled cake decorating and rock climbing etc. to no avail.   
Can anyone point me to a website that might have some ideas?  Or does anyone have any suggestions?
There will only be about 10 children and I imagine a few parents.

Thanks for you help


----------



## wackymother (Sep 29, 2008)

Here are some ideas!

http://www.city-data.com/forum/food-drink/213077-need-cake-ideas-rock-climbing-theme.html


----------



## wackymother (Sep 29, 2008)

Here are the Wilton directions for the cake in that thread.

http://www.wilton.com/idea/Rock-On

I would use small dolls or some type of small figure rather than trying to pipe little people...but the Rice Krispie rock wall seems like a great idea!


----------



## wackymother (Sep 29, 2008)

More ideas.

http://www.coolest-birthday-cakes.com/sports_theme_cakes.html


----------

